# Information On Ex Rmas Cameron (a72)



## mak (Apr 28, 2007)

Could anybody tell me where the Ex Rmas Cameron is at present. I have been told that a Cameron is been at Pembroke dock in the last few weeks. Could anybody confirm if that is the Ex Rmas Cameron. Any information would be helpful.
Thanks Mak


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Mak. 
You could try http://www.shipais.com/showship.php?mmsi=232004102 This is a good AIS site and shows the CAMERON being in Pembroke. Or http://www.briggsmarine.com/services/vessel-hire.html to get a picture and more info.
Hope this helps.
Neil


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

If that is indeed an EX RMAS craft would it not have been in the MOOR class.


----------



## David W (Apr 10, 2008)

She left Liverpool about 31st October bound for Pembroke. 
She was of the MOORHEN class, (according to Jane's) and built 1991 by Dunston at Hessle, the other two MOORHEN & MOORFOWL were 1989 built by McTay on the Mersey.
CAMERON was not strictly a RMAS vessel, I believe, she worked for DERA, (Defence Evaluation and Research Agency, Maritime) as a trials support vessel.
I *think *she was acquired by Briggs Marine about 2006.


----------



## mak (Apr 28, 2007)

Many thanks for the replys and information regarding Cameron. Can anybody tell me if they know where she is berthed and if it is possible to see her. 
Thanks Mak


----------



## cryan (Jan 8, 2007)

Cameron was operated by RMAS crews in Rosyth, two of them sail on our tug now (Deerhound) she was apparently not the best in any weather, I am led to believe that Briggs don't actually own her but have her on long term loan from MOD as they have a contract to maintain the last few Admiralty moorings in the Forth and apparently for some of the sneaky beaky stuff that is now done by Qinetic at Rosyth Royal Dockyard. however this is rumour, she is normally berthed in Burntisland but does go out around the UK for contracts.


----------



## Calsatch (Jul 17, 2008)

If you lookup Clydesights web site there is a picture and wee story about the Cameron. He has usually all the info on anything that moves on the Firth.
Cal


----------

